# what is this on our hive?



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what this brown stuff is on the front of our hive...we started 3 hives about 2 weeks ago from nucs...new hive boxes...this is the only one with brown track marks on the front...should we be concerned?


----------



## Neroli (Apr 19, 2012)

Dysentry? I'm pretty new at this, so I'm not sure. Anyone else?


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking dysentery, too. Do they have a pollen cake to eat from, and make sure the sugar water isn't moldy? Dysentery is usually caused by poor diet from all I've read. (I'm also new at this, but have been reading on bees for years. Hopefully someone with more experience will answer you.)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bee Poop!!! Check the top bars inside the hive. If there is a lot in there your bees probably have Noesma. Don't panic it can be treated with Fumigilina B mixed per instructions. Mix it with syrup in a feeder if they are still taking syrup, if not put in a spray bottle and heavely spray the bees down while letting it go on the frames at the same time. They injest it as they clean the cells and their bodies off.

You might just as well treat all three hives at the same time. Remember to do a fall treatment to.

 Al


----------

